# Taking Apart A Bachmann Shay



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

OK. I have 3 Bachmann Shays. 35, 38 and 55 tonners. I am trying to change out the coal load for an Oil Bunker on the 35 ton one. How in **** do you take the tender shell off? I have tried every screw on the bottom of the thing and the tender stays where it is! If someone can tell me how to get the sucker off, pleas let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Did you check the screw underneath the water hatch?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's like the one that I took apart, there are 2 water valves on the front top of the tank. Carefully remove both covers and then go in with a phillips screwdriver to undo the screws. Also, remove the hand rail on the rear of the engine. This will allow you to tip the tank back to unlatch the rear hooks.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Not on the 2-trucks, Bill. 
Lift off the water hatch as previously directed. 
REMOVE the ladder on 35-ton units (pull out at the bottom, then pull up at the top), remove the screw under the hatch and lift the rear, undog the front, and remove. 
On the 35-ton units, the shell has three holes while the oil bunker has 4 holes. 
You will either have to carefully drill matching holes or just glue it on. 

TOC


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I always suggest explosives.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

I thank all who helped. I didn't use explosives (Thanks Torby), butI got the sucker apart and installed the Oil Bunker. My Shay did have the 3-screw system (Thanks, Curmudgeon), so it all went together great. Thanks again. Bill - I have the other type Shay as well, so I will use your advise when I get to that one!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you place yer charges right, you get the plumbing in one pile, the shingles in another and the recycleables in a third.


----------



## jnovak46 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have a Bachmann 2-truck Shay and need to put on an oil bunker to get more height space in the tender. Anyone have a source for detailed drawings or photos for the bunker? Or - I don't know - can one still purchase the oil bunker? I had an old source that is long gone.

John Novak
Cherry Valley, CA


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here are the links that I have collected, some are probably dead.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/82494.pdf 
http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html
http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ann-motive-power-mainmenu-73/shay-mainmenu-81
http://hyaklocoworks.weebly.com/bachmann-2t-shay.html 
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/bgshay.htm 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=15813 
http://hyaklocoworks.weebly.com/diagrams.html 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/14/afv/topic/aft/124640/Default.aspx 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=18097
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/18097/restoring-a-1st-gen-bachman-sha/view/page/1
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/35/aft/127547/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------

